# Meet Nemo and Nala



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

They will be coming to Casa Del CaCa this week.

Nemo is 3-years-old, and Nala is 13-months-old.

Their Dad is in the service, and leaving San Diego, so he contacted us.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

they are so cute and they look like they have alot of personality!
I know you will give them lots of love until they find thier furever home :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

omg they are adorable!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Aren't they cute?

I'll need to get their hair evened out, and let those ears grow.

Nemo reminds me of Steve's, Gordo.

I sure hope we can place them together. Nemo is Nala's Dad.
He's now neutered, but we'll need to get her spayed asap.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

They are cute I'm sure they'll have no problem finding a furever home!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable babies I'm sure they will find a good home soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What cuties and someone liked Disney movies  . Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's upsetting to know these poor little guys are homeless, but, on the other hand, I look forward to seeing and hearing about how they blossom in <strike>your</strike> LBB's care.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so cute.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deb, they are both so precious...I just know they will LOVE Casa del Caca!!! LOL!! They are absolutely adorable and it would be ideal if they could be adopted out together...and SOON!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm betting these guys will find a forever home pretty fast. They're both so cute! 
How lucky they are that they found their way to you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, they look sweet.
I'm glad there was room at Casa del Caca to host them until they find there new home.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Heartbreaking story - dad having to leave ..... But still, I'm glad they will be with you & your crew Deb, until they find their forever home, and hopefully end up together!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

my oh my are they ever cute, makes my heart sad to think of their daddy having to give them up.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Aw Deb, they are adorable!! :wub: :wub: 

That must be heart breaking to have to give them up...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

They are so cute! :wub: I bet they will find homes quickly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 16 2008, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591686


> What cuties and someone liked Disney movies  . Sarah[/B]



I'm not familiar with the names. I was thinking he meant Nayla.
So it is Nala? How is it pronounced?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Nemo was a clown fish in the movie "Finding Nemo" and Nala is a lion from Lion King. It is pronounced "Nah- lah"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

arty: arty: Just more to love, right Deb?? They are so cute, I hope they will find a nice furever home together. :ThankYou: :ThankYou: for fostering them.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Deb, they are SOOOOOO sweet! If you get an opportunity, please kiss 'em good for me! Nala - what a pretty name!
Have I told you lately that you're awesome?!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 16 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591920


> Deb, they are SOOOOOO sweet! If you get an opportunity, please kiss 'em good for me! Nala - what a pretty name!
> Have I told you lately that you're awesome?! [/B]


Awww, you are so sweet. To be honest, though, I'm not that great.

I'm getting tired. Right now I feel as though I have the weight of world
on my shoulders. I went to the Post Office this morning, pulling back into
my complex, I saw a crow with a broken wing. I panicked. I wanted
to help him so badly.

My printer still isn't working, and I'm wanting to save a crow :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm also a little frustrated at the lack of interest in Winter. I hope the millionaire
loves him, or perhaps will love Nemo and Nala. That would be even better.

In the time, Winter has been here, Steve and Peg have adopted like TEN doggies ~ :smrofl:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're adorable, love their names!! I'm sure they'll find furever homes fast. You sure have your hands full, bless your heart :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! That is sad that the kids are now homeless. Poor babies..........I hope they find a nice forever home soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Deb for taking these adorable little ones into your home. I'm sure they'll be adopted soon. They're young and cute and I'm sure there's a nice family just waiting to take them home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just got off the phone, with Jerry (original owner).

He has Nemo and Nala all ready to go. He has their things packed,
and sounded sad. I am sooo glad I'm not picking them up. My friend
is, and bringing them to me. 

I would start blubbering like a baby, and upset poor Jerry even more.

We had been talking, through email, and I told him I was having a friend
make them little Marine outfits. He said they would kill me, as he's in
the Navy :HistericalSmiley: ...*GO NAVY!!!!

*Once he's on the ship, he is going to send me his new email, so we can
keep in touch.

In any case, Nemo and Nala should be here around 7 tonight.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Everybody sing... :Happy_Dance: :rochard:  

In the navy
Yes, you can sail the seven seas
In the navy
Yes, you can put your mind at ease
In the navy
Come on now, people, make a stand
In the navy, in the navy
Can't you see we need a hand
In the navy
Come on, protect the motherland
In the navy
Come on and join your fellow man
In the navy
Come on people, and make a stand
In the navy, in the navy, in the navy (in the navy)

Can't wait to see Nala and Nemo in their Navy outfits!

I can't imagine how hard this is for their dad, but they couldn't be headed to a better place until they find their furever homes!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cute little faces!!! I so hope you find them a home together!!! Love the names too! I hope I NEVER EVER find myself in circumstances that I have to rehome my babies. It would rip my heart out!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Casa Del CaCa. How f'ing funny are you?!!! 

Deb,
Is there anything you need? Money, supplies, xanax? Please let me know if I can help. You are the absolute best.
Love you.
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 20 2008, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594382


> Casa Del CaCa. How f'ing funny are you?!!!
> 
> Deb,
> Is there anything you need? Money, supplies, xanax? Please let me know if I can help. You are the absolute best.
> ...



Oh Kerry, I'm also dogsitting my former foster (Tinkerbell). She is such a handful. 
She'll be here for a week. She, and LBB, are such good buddies. It's a kick.

So, by the end of the day I will have *9* Maltese here ~ LMAO

OMG!!! Friend just called. He is stopping at the Sev, and will be here in a couple 
minutes, with Nemo and Nala!!

I'm a bit nervous. 

I'll take pics, and get back to you. :blink: (yes, that's me)


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

How heartbreaking for the person having to rehome his babies. I do hope they are able to stay together. Bless you for opening your heart, home and resources to help so many innocent little furbabies in need. 

Hope all goes well as the dogs meet and greet each other. Please do post pictures when you can.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! They are amazing!!

Getting along with LBB!!! Can you believe it??

Nemo is about 6-pounds, but I was shocked at the weight of Nala.

I'm thinking she is under 3-pounds. Sooo very tiny.

They are precious. 

I'll post pics in a bit. WOW!!! These two have won my heart. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking for an update and I can't wait to see pictures. 
You truly are an amazing person. Bless your heart!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 20 2008, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594474


> Getting along with LBB!!! Can you believe it??[/B]


of course i can, who cant get along with LBB? :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE


> I'll post pics in a bit. WOW!!! These two have won my heart. :wub:[/B]


great looking pups, thank you as always for finding room for the ones who need it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Deb, You are the BEST..A teeny lady with a GIANT heart...I hope that those two precious angels find furever homes soon. IN the meantime, they have struck gold landing at Casa Del Caca!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I get so nervous, with the new little ones.

I am soooo relieved with these two. LBB loves them!! He loves them both!!
He sniffed, and then, simply bugged. He bashed into to them, then went on
to play, and bash. They, actually LIKED LBB!! 

We are ALL getting along. I am thrilled. You have no idea, how precious
these little ones are. 

I'll get pics out tomorrow. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww I hope they find forever homes soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 21 2008, 01:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594560


> I get so nervous, with the new little ones.
> 
> I am soooo relieved with these two. LBB loves them!! He loves them both!!
> He sniffed, and then, simply bugged. He bashed into to them, then went on
> ...


IS IT TOMORROW YET?????


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the camera out yet??????


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - point - shoot - click - crop - upload - post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! walla !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: 

Wow - 3 pounds ?????????????????

WE WANT PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smmadder:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, yet more computer problems.

I sure hope this slide show works.

Nemo, and Nala, are the most precious of angels.

What a snuggle butt Nemo is. I am totally in love. :wub: 

Wow!! Whoever adopts these two, is in for a treat, 
that's for sure. If I didn't have so many, I would, most
certainly keep them for myself. 

So here's the slide show. I sure hope it works. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...10_670871591307


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, I'm in love with them, I don't know who's is the last picture but my heart melted. :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh my goodness! :wub: :wub: How precious are they?!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh Deb... They are GREAT!!! :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 21 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594908


> omg, I'm in love with them, I don't know who's is the last picture but my heart melted. :wub:[/B]



The last pic is Nola. She is 13-months-old. She is such a tiny thing.

You can't tell in the pic, but she is only 3.2 pounds.

Bless her heart. :wub: :wub: 

Nemo is the sweetest little thing. These two have already taken over my heart.

I'm also very proud of my babies. They welcomed them with open paws.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are truly amazing. I am so in awe of your love for all your babies. My heart is breaking for the poor guy that had to give those two beauties up. My friend has a son in the Navy and just got divorced but he has friends to keep his lab until he returns. You are indeed a super woman but you do not need to rescue a crow.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They're both beautiful. It must have been so sad for their owner to give them up. I'm betting they'll find a home in no time. If I could have another one and I was closer I'd have to apply! 
You really are an angel.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, you have a very special group there.......the two newest members are adorable!!!! I would have done like you did and copped out of picking them up. I couldn't take it either!!!!! No one in his family would take them?? I feel so sorry for that guy.

Thank you for taking them in and being their Mother until you can adopt them out!!!! Are you sure you don't live in Texas.......You have a heart as big as the state of Texas!!!!!! LBB has the spirit, he knows how to swing with the best of them!!!! I'm proud of your group too for being so cordial and accepting towards everyone~~~


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591939


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 16 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591920





> Deb, they are SOOOOOO sweet! If you get an opportunity, please kiss 'em good for me! Nala - what a pretty name!
> Have I told you lately that you're awesome?! [/B]


Awww, you are so sweet. To be honest, though, I'm not that great.

I'm getting tired. Right now I feel as though I have the weight of world
on my shoulders. I went to the Post Office this morning, pulling back into
my complex, I saw a crow with a broken wing. I panicked. I wanted
to help him so badly.

My printer still isn't working, and I'm wanting to save a crow :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm also a little frustrated at the lack of interest in Winter. I hope the millionaire
loves him, or perhaps will love Nemo and Nala. That would be even better.

In the time, Winter has been here, Steve and Peg have adopted like TEN doggies ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahhhh Deb, 

I would be calling right this minute if it was not so late...what makes you incredible is that giant heart of yours. The weight of the world is cause you want to help so many of these forgotten ones...and I know that you will never turn any away. I hope that millionare takes all three.....sounds to me like he is much more a furbaby person than a human one... 

I am still thinking of the ground hog of the other day and I know what it does when we see animals or birds that we want so badly to help feel better...today I was walking Mason and teaching him about helping all the little ones and telling him about my friend Deb who is such a wonderful person to open her home and love not just some but all....I want him to grow up like you. 

I pray for your injured bird and also for all your little furbabies and of course Stevie Ray...but more than anything I pray thanks for having a friend like you.!!!!! I love you girl :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE SHOULD BE MORE PEOPLE IN THE WORLD LIKE YOU.IT WOULD CERTAINLY BE A BETTER PLACE .GOD BLESS YOU
THE PUPS ARE JUST PRECIOUS.


----------

